# polishing a rifle stock



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I think it looks great as is! The grain really pops! Was that a Cabela's kit gun?


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Heck i havent see one that shiny before anyway. All the kit guns i have ever seen, the owners just used linseed oil and rubbed itin. It waterproofs it but it has to be redone every few years. If you want to get CRAZY nd really make it feel like glass, then you can ployurethane the thing. I have refinished a few gunstocks before. I took about 200ish grain paper and sanded the wood down. Then after the first coat i used steel wool size 000 in between the coats, I did about 3 or 4 coats until i was happy ya know. They are still as smooth as glass. If you are worried about the yellowing i just used minwax high gloss, it is the best IMO never had any of it fog or yellow and i have been using it for 12 years.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, buddy bought the kit and never touched it, after 2yrs of sitting in the box I bought it off of him for $200 including a shooting kit. Think it was made on a monday morning or a friday afternoon. My brother in law bought one 15 yrs or so ago and really just needed some light sanding and was good to put on a finish.

The stock on mine was in such bad shape. Had some really bad burns, butt of stock was 1/2" lower than butt plate so had to cut and shape it to make them line up, no cheek pad to speak off, and just all around crappy. The brass was as rough looking as my driveway that I spent many hours getting the casting marks and seams out of everything. Started with a dremal on the mold lines and then worked from 180 grit sandpaper to 2000 grit wet sanding every inch of brass then using lots of polishing compound to bring the brass out to a mirror finish. 3 light coats when blueing the barrel so its not too dark and allows the grain of the metal to show through. All the cheap black metal steel screws supplied with it were tossed and replaced with brass screws. Side plate for the lock was discolored from heat so that was all sanded and polished and them did the inlay work with black paint to allow the decorative work really show through. 

Almost 40 hours into it, all stock work done by hand and only electric tool used was the dremal for the brass. We were slow at work and hours cut back so I did this little project on days off. No need to rush so I did it 98% all by hand.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Would like to keep it just wood, just polish it out some more. The pic is shown after a light wipe down with oil, so it doesn't shine that great all the time. She does have 4 or 5 coats of hand rubbed tru oil on it with a good rubbing of 0000 steel wool between coats.


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 6, 2010)

Did you steel wool down the stock after for final few coats. Let me know what you did on the final coats.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe I did, again it was almost a yr ago. But after each coat of tru oil I let the stock sit and then go over it with 0000 steel wool. I did also try using the polish they sell to have hopes of giving the stock more luster but really didn't do much.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

The true oil builds slow. More coats equal a thicker finish and higher gloss. It is not uncommon to see 12 coats. Some even more.


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 6, 2010)

Just keep adding the coats look and make sure all the grain is filled in. I used to do honor guar d stocks when I was in the service and sometimes it was 20 plus coats.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I stopped at 4 or 5 cause I was afraid of it making the stock too dark in color. If i can keep the color of the wood about the same I will put on as many coats as needed. But I wanna keep it were the grain of the wood really pops and shows its character. 

Looks like it will be a great project and see how great this gun can really look.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Krypt Keeper said:


> I stopped at 4 or 5 cause I was afraid of it making the stock too dark in color. If i can keep the color of the wood about the same I will put on as many coats as needed. But I wanna keep it were the grain of the wood really pops and shows its character.
> 
> Looks like it will be a great project and see how great this gun can really look.


you can wax it and it will hold that fresh wet oil look they sell stock wax birch wood casy is one company but a paste car wax works just the same. 

now just my opinion I would not do it 2 reasons one why be so shiney in the woods 2 it takes away from the traditional look
your gun is already perfectly protected from weather and what not


----------

